# Where to buy "good" transfer punches?



## Tilden (May 5, 2013)

Howdy,

I'm just getting started with woodworking, and I've already found an amazing number of helpful tips in these forums (thanks!). On the project I'm planning to attempt next, transfer punches seem like they'd be handy. I poked around at Amazon, Woodcraft, Harbor Freight, Grizzly, etc. and they all seem to be selling a very similar set of fractional punches for $10 to $25 or so, and all of those sets get the same crummy reviews ("killed my dog after a single punch!").

I'm familiar with the idea that big-box stores and discount retailers tend to sell QC-relaxed or despecced items made in the same factory as the "quality" item. My question is: where would I look for well-made transfer punches? Are there stores or brands that have a reputation for quality where these sorts of miscellaneous hand tools are concerned?

Thanks!

-T


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Good vintage ones made in USA can surely be found on ebay.

C.S. Osborne makes them new today. I have some Obsorne
knives and leather punches and they are high quality. Not
at all cheap.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

honestly, I got a "cheap" transfer punch set from leevalley (some $16), and have not killed any dogs with it yet… been using it for woodworking and metalworking, and it works just fine - it's just a transfer punch, not something that is due to stand up to high pressure or stress


----------



## lepelerin (Jan 13, 2012)

You could try Lee Valley. they usually sell good quality product. Whatever I bought from them was premium quality.

http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=54892&cat=1,43456,54892

and you have a 90 days return policy if you are not satisfied. No question asked!


----------



## ChrisK (Dec 18, 2009)

MSC Industrial supply made in the USA

http://www.mscdirect.com/product/74293176


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I have to agree with PurpLev.

Why spend money on something that is used so infrequently as transfer punches? I have used the same Harbor Freight  set for 5 years and have not found them at all lacking. I got them on sale for like $9.00 the lid for the box was broken, I got them home and threw out the lid still have not missed it.

Save money for important things, like blades, or beer.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have bought them as engineering punches for my machine shop work not the spring loaded one just a box of all different sizes as needed but I have difficulty to find metric ones they seem to be all imperial not really a problem for wood but useless for metal machining work. Alistair


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

I've the harbor fright ones and use them all the time at work. On stainless. They also get borrowed a lot. They're pretty good, just don't pound on them.


----------

